# Suggestions Request for covered storage



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm Looking for ideas for construction of a tilt up light weight peaked roof. Remember the key is light weight for my 5 track covered storage area. Dimensions are 3 ft wide by 22 ft long. And it should be in sections. Later RJD


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

ABS Corrugated roofing available at the box stores. 

Bob C.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

RJ, You could always build an RV garage over it and kill two birds with one stone (or building)








(of course it might be a bit of a grunt getting your 5th wheel back there!!!!)

Ed


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a EX girlfreind who has gotten kinda large, i think she could cover it......got $$$$$$$$$$$ she your barn...... HE HE HE


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I know bad Nicky... Back under your rock Sir..................


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I would also be interested in a shed like RJ described. Mine will have one of the long sides against a wood cedar fence.

JimC.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick, maybe you could donate some llama skin to cover it, heard you had some extra! 

One thing I saw on a track that was cantilevered from a fence was canvas that rolled up and hooked to the fence when open, rolled out and hung over the side of the track, weighted by a 2" wooden pole. 

In RJ's case, he probably needs something sturdier, I would guess 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Sir, llama skin is much sturdier................... Wool is what i have at this point but took him to the beach this Sunday and wow what a CHIC magnet.......... Who would have thought?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like every one is out of idea's. Can not believe no other suggestions. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ 

Why not use 144"L Translucent Smoke Corrugated Plastic Roof Panels with PVC frame. 

You can get variuous colors including clear. 

Simply glue the PVC frame together and srew the panels to the frame. 



With the 12 foot lengths, you could do two 11 foot sections with 6 inch overhang on the ends and a 12 inch overlap in the middle. 

A PVC frame will be much lighter than wood. I don't thing you're going to find anything lighter. 

Lifetime Limited Warranty 
Perfect for extreme temperatures of 270 degrees F to -40 degrees F. 
The strongest building panel you can buy. 
100 % UV protected and hail resistant. 
Roof Panel Material: Plastic 
Roof Panel Profile: Corrugated 
Color / Finish: Translucent Smoke 
Panel Length (Inches): 144.0 
Gauge (Gauge): 0.0 
Warranty: Lifetime Limited Warranty 
Color Family: Browns / Tans 
Panel Weight (lbs.): 10.0 
Square feet per Panel (Sq. Feet): 24.0 
Panel Width (Inches): 26.0 
Wind Rating (Up-Lift Resistance): N/A 
Impact Resistance: High 
MCA Approval: No 
UV (Finish Name): 100% UV Protection Integrated Throughout Panel 
Venting Required: Yes 
Finish Family: Other 

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=73146-1115-1419C&lpage=none 

Randy


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

RJ, This is what I did. 








This shed is 4 ft by 20ft. It is covered with roll roofing. One complete piece on front and back. Then if you look close I have cut out two 4 ft openings in the roof, that are not hinged, and I can just lift them off. I had visions of a hinged door slamming down on my head. I extended the sides of the roofing out over the ends. It is totally water tight. It has had a little snow on it, but nothing leaked through. I am very happy with it. 
Paul


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul: How about the weight as made. Is it fairly easy to lift these sections? Mine would also be about that size in length.

Randy that sounds like one solution that I can check into and see if its feasible. I will run this by my side kick.







Later RJD


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes RJ, each 4 ft section is very easy to lift up and slide out. I move it over to the table on the right. I then have about a 2x4 open hole to roll trains in and out. The second "door" is kind of stuck, but I could open it if need be. I put some thick foam at the end so when I roll the cars in, they bump into the foam and the couplers are not damaged. It works really well for me. I have the switches and six tracks inside. If I were to move them outside, I could get at least two more cars per track inside. It has survived three winters with absolutely no leakage. 
Paul


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy I like your Idea using the corrugated plastic roof. I think tho I will pass on using the plastic tubing as I would think this would tend to bend and flex with the heat. Probably would end up saging in the long run. I will mostlikly go with a wood frame. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ 

If you use the thick wall PVC, I don't think you'll have any issues with it sagging. 

Check it out. 

Randy


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

*Here's mine. Just two tracks but could be made wider. Eleven and a half feet long. *


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

*Holds all the cars shown in previous pix. Dry as a bone even through heavy rain storms.*


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's mine, made of plywood and t1-11 siding on a frame 18 by just over 2 feet. Holds four tracks, each 16 feet long


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard That is cool looking storage building. Really like the looks. I do not know if I will get that detailed with mine but that is what I had envisioned to some extent.
Now if I try to do something close to that I would probably take me 4 month to complete. Thanks for the pics. It does give me food for thought. Later RJD


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm also looking for a way to safely store my rolling stock - safely meaning not just weather, but...um...theft, since I live on a corner lot with definitely visible backyard. But my woodworking talents eliminate the kind of buildings you guys are showing. My latest thought is some variation on St. Louis Union station's train shed. Sorry that Google couldn't provide a better photo for us. The curved top would have to be removeable since I'd rather not sort cars by ear. My main concern at this point is what material the roof could be made of (uh oh - ended with a preposition!). What would be a good material of which the roof could be made? Anybody ever done anything like this?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack M Keep reviewing my post on building the 5 track covered storage area as I will be constructing a roof of light weight fiberglass panels. Hopefully I should get one made this week if the weather holds up. Later RJD


----------

